# D2 Gingerbread Lock Screen Bug



## ABakersDozen (Sep 5, 2011)

So I got the OTA Gingerbread update for my Droid 2 last week. Things went well and so far I'm a fan. I noticed that once I clicked the power button to wake up my D2 the option to swype to Unlock or Silence the sound option no longer popped up. It will only if my screen lock timer runs up and I have to slide to unlock then do my pattern lock. But other than that the option isnt there. At first it was fine, but now its annoying because I'm pocket dialing and texting gibberish bc the phone wont lock. I can set it to lock my phone when the screen turns off but thats a royal pain having to put in my pattern everytime i want to use my phone.... Since noticing this problem I rooted my phone and really dont want to have to unroot to get big red to help me... Any suggestions would be great Thanks!


----------



## ABakersDozen (Sep 5, 2011)

problem fixed


----------



## soseono (Sep 15, 2011)

How did you fix the problem??


----------

